# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Ошибка выгрузки РСВ-1 ПФР

## svadhrm

1С 8.1
Конфигурация 1.6.24.7
После применения рецепта с подключением внешней формы отчета появляется кнопочка *Выгрузить*

Но она только дразнит нашего брата, а ничего не дает.
Грязно ругается: 
В очередь 1Сук**ы дети!

"Значение не является значением объектного типа (НаименованиеУдостоверяющ  го)"


Если кто знает этого типа Удостоверяющего, просьба написать.

----------


## Лио

Тоже самое пишет!! не знаю как с этим боротся

----------


## Programmer

Внешняя форма регламентированного отчета «Форма-4 ФСС РФ» для Бухгалтерии предприятия 8.1. Версия 1.6.24.7, утвержденная приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 6 ноября 2009 г. № 871н, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде и возможностью формирования зашифрованных пакетов для представления в форматах, утвержденных приказом ФСС РФ от 12 февраля 2010 г. № 19
Ссылка
Внешняя форма отчета "Расчет по страховым взносам в ПФР, ФФОМС, ТФОМС (форма РСВ-1 ПФР)"(Форма утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития России от 12.11.2009 № 894н) для Бухгалтерии предприятия 8.1. Версия 1.6.24.7
Ссылка
Внешняя форма для Технологической платформы 8.2 регламентированного отчета «Форма-4 ФСС РФ», утвержденная приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 6 ноября 2009 г. № 871н, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде и возможностью формирования зашифрованных пакетов для представления в форматах, утвержденных приказом ФСС РФ от 12 февраля 2010 г. № 19
Ссылка
Внешняя форма для Технологической платформы 8.2 отчета "Расчет по страховым взносам в ПФР, ФФОМС, ТФОМС (форма РСВ-1 ПФР)"(Форма утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития России от 12.11.2009 № 894н)
Ссылка

----------


## svadhrm

Я щастлив :cool:
Эта самая ВНЕШНЯЯ форма РСВ-1 ПФР ошибку и выдает, галимая.

----------


## Programmer

*Форма РСВ-1 ПФР от 08.04.2010 для 8.1*
Ссылка

Открыть сам отчет и там вверху кнопочка "выгрузить"...и все получится.

----------


## svadhrm

Ну, это другое дело. Исправленная форма.

----------


## Лио

спасибо!

----------


## Maksy_G

а для зарплаты есть такое?

----------


## Programmer

*Форма РСВ-1 ПФР для Зарплата и Управление персоналом 2.5.23.4 (Платформа 8.1)*
Ссылка

----------


## bobm78

Если понадобиться ошибка типа {Форма.ФормаОтчета2010Кв1(6200)}  : Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ЗаписатьНачалоЭлемента): Недопустимое имя XML
               ПотокXML.ЗаписатьНачалоЭлем  ента(СтрокаДерева.Код);
по причине:
Недопустимое имя XML

Решение:
(1С, Москва) Ошибка исправлена. Внешний отчет будет в ближайшее время переопубликован.   
Способ исправления текущей версии: в макете СхемаВыгрузки700 удалить последнюю пустую строку

----------


## Maksy_G

Подскажите пож:



> *Форма РСВ-1 ПФР для Зарплата и Управление персоналом 2.5.23.4 (Платформа 8.1)*
> Ссылка


на апрельском ИТСе обновление ЗП до версии 2.5.22.3
а отчет предназначен для работы с версией 2.5.23.4
как такое может быть? 
п.с.: читал на 1с.ру что возможность выгрузки будет включена в версию 2.5.23.4. Зачем для нормально работающей конфы писать отдельно еще и внешний отчет?
у меня ЗП 8.2. 2.5.22.3 и работать ниче не хочет, пишет 



> {ОбщийМодуль.Регламентиров  аннаяОтчетность.Модуль(14733)  }: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Получить)
> 		Выборка.ВнешнийОтчетХрани  ище.Получить().Записать(Вре  менныйФайл);
> по причине:
> 
> по причине:
> Ошибка формата потока

----------


## Programmer

1С ещё никогда и ничего с пегого раза нормально не сделала, а информация, которая находиться на диске ИТС устаревшая, потому что диск собирается в начале предыдущего месяца, то есть апрельский в начале марта.

Последние конфигурации для 8.1 и 8.2 качайте в соответствующих разделах форума.

Внешние исправленные формы РСВ-1 ПФР и 4-ФСС качаем Здесь

----------


## Maksy_G

вообще конечно странно
скачал установку ЗП 8.2 2.5.23.4, там есть выгрузка РСВ-1....
вопрос: почему у нас, у подписчиков ИТС нету этого обновленияИ?

----------


## Programmer

Подписчики на диски ИТС могут зарегистрироваться на сайте http://users.v8.1c.ru/ и самостоятельно качать самые последние обновления.

----------

